# In case anyone missed it, self propelled bale baron on youtube and double baler hitch



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Self propelled baron is near the end of the video. Not sure how you take that powerlinx rig on the road but the baron being self propelled seems like a good idea. The hp is getting up there high enough the self contained hydraulics are what 50 hp? May as well tack on another 75 and an axle.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

That double baler hitch is by far the best design I've ever seen for one. The SP bale baron also looks promising, as you mentioned, with rising power requirements it makes more sense to give it a dedicated power unit.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

If they would just add a 2-4 bale accumulator at the back of the baron it would work better here so you can hold bundles past the wet parts of fields.


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

I'd like to see someone build a self propelled baler and accumulator in one machine.


----------



## AaronQ (Feb 25, 2013)

sorry guys i still dont think it'd be as nice to run as that one of ours.

Thats alot of gear boxes and drive shafts and it looks like it'd be plenty awkward to maneuver in the field and the road.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

AaronQ are you one of the tie-hog guys or the other multi baler hitch guys in Alberta? I don't see how theirs can get through gates without unhooking balers?



AaronQ said:


> sorry guys i still dont think it'd be as nice to run as that one of ours.
> Thats alot of gear boxes and drive shafts and it looks like it'd be plenty awkward to maneuver in the field and the road.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Self propelled looks great and would stop the kink I get in the neck.

I struggle for the capital for a towed version (Bale Bandit) for only a week or two per year. But I can look and dream. Whats the next innovation. Why not a self propelled baler and baron combined?

At the moment however,I would like more for the rain to go away, but more forecast for later today. :angry:

Stopped baling until it goes and the hay dries.

Thanks for sharing this Slowzuki.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Coondle said:


> Whats the next innovation. Why not a self propelled baler and baron combined?


That would be a lot of stuff going on at once.Alot more chances of a breakdown and then both would be sitting.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

> That would be a lot of stuff going on at once.Alot more chances of a breakdown and then both would be sitting.


The Bale Bandit was designed to go behind the baler with a tractor in front, and the problem of everything coming to a halt if one member of the team fails would be just as real.

Do not know the design history of the Baron.

The lack of fexibility for the baler and Bale Bandit combination is the very reason I chose a Bandit equipped with a pickup, giving independence and flexibility in operation.

Years ago Claas made a combine harvester fitted with a baler to bale the straw coming out of the combine harvester.

None the less the self propelled baler baron combination would be a sight to see.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Coondle said:


> Years ago Claas made a combine harvester fitted with a baler to bale the straw coming out of the combine harvester.


There are a few co's expirementing with that here.Mainly for Cellulostic ethanol baleing cobs/husks.Looks good on paper but generaly the trash is to wet to bale directly behind the combine.Wet conditions would be night mare also dragging it all threw the mud.Power could be issue also.Rideing in friends new JD with 8 row chopping head and it ran out of power unloading on the go going up hill.Sooo would need another power source for the baler anyway.


----------



## AaronQ (Feb 25, 2013)

slowzuki said:


> AaronQ are you one of the tie-hog guys or the other multi baler hitch guys in Alberta? I don't see how theirs can get through gates without unhooking balers?


we built ours about 17 years ago now, we've built and sold about twenty five in central alberta,

http://talk.newagtalk.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=242442&DisplayType=flat&setCookie=1

theres some pictures of ours ontop. rick tams is the farmer in the magazine, he runs two hitches on four bales.

As far as fitting between gates, if you can get a 3 wide bale wagon through it the hitch will fit.

If anyones interested in some we're going to be building a couple for that farmer in texas i cant remember his name for next season but we might get a bigger production run going if anyone else is interested.

For a reference you need about 90-100 horse tractor to run both of them really well. you can get away with an 80 horse but you dont want any big hills to pull.

they run off of three gear boxes and drive shafts and the right hand baler is on a 38" telescope.

very simple to operate and backup as long as you have hydraulic tonques on your baler.

if interested contact Aaron @ 403 598 5365

[email protected]

or Greg @ 403 588 0244


----------



## AaronQ (Feb 25, 2013)

i forgot to mention as well they can be fitted for center lie balers as well and the work just as well.


----------



## makinghayCO (Jan 30, 2012)

I have actually ran the new power linx double baler hitch from bale baron, and we currently own two of these hitches.

We also have a three baler hitch, made by the making hay company out of Texas. Which, once we got all the bugs worked out of the three baler hitch, it worked great...as long as you have nice big fields to run on. Once you get into the smaller fields, we can still use our three baler hitch, but we have to have a single baler running around cleaning up the odds and ends that the three baler hitch can not get to.

With our new double hitch, we have eliminated having to have a single baler in the field. As far a maneuverability, they are simply awesome. They are easy to run and bale the outside rounds. And with the design of the hitch, they are easy to back up if you ever get in a tight spot, you just raise the three point a little bit and it locks the pivot point of the hitch, so you can control the balers with the hydraulics while you're backing up.

We can move our hitch down the road with both balers hooked up, as long as there's no traffic coming down the road. But most of the time we un-hook both balers To move fields. The hitch folds up to be almost completely behind the tractor. We move down a lot of two lane roads. And we have never had a issue getting around. Its actually very easy to get around with the hitch both in and out of the field. Our triple hitch was great, but it was a huge pain the move down the road because it was around 18 feet wide. And theres a ton of traffic where we are located .

As far as the drive shafts and gear boxes.....I questioned it when we first got it as well. But after I have ran it and with the its designed. It works great. The double pivot gear boxes actually put less strain on the pto to the baler. It pivots and helps keep all the pto shafts inline with he balers. I found it is easier on the pto shafts being hooked to the hitch with two balers, than a single baler being hooked to a single tractor.

We also have hooked our Tedder rakes to this hitch as well and had no problems. The power linx works on both in-line and side delivery balers. But all we run are inline hesston/Massey balers.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Strange the youtube video seems to have been deleted?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

So they have put up a new video of the self propelled bale baron. Not much meat, just a flashy preview. Definitely running it fast to show off capacity.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Whats the price tag on that rig. Maybe I should take a couple of pa's blood pressure pills before you tell me  why dont they show this one on the website?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I asked them that and said it was coming. I'm guessing its pushing past 100K into new stackwagon pricing.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> Whats the price tag on that rig. Maybe I should take a couple of pa's blood pressure pills before you tell me  why dont they show this one on the website?


I've noticed many smaller farm equipment makers don't put a premium on having a good website that is up to date.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I heard a few months back from a guy that had run it that it was gonna be closer to 150k, just a tad bit out of most folks price range I think.


----------



## Barnesbroshay (Apr 11, 2014)

Lewis Ranch said:


> I heard a few months back from a guy that had run it that it was gonna be closer to 150k, just a tad bit out of most folks price range I think.


----------



## Barnesbroshay (Apr 11, 2014)

Pull behind baron with pickup header runs in the ballpark of 90k depending on power source. The self-propelled is likely to be in the 240k range. Defiantly a stout price but I was able to purchase the prototype seen in the video and love it along with my other 3 Bale Barons.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Well sir. A 50k refurbished baron is barely in my grasp if I went up to 20-30,000 small squares per year. I will never own a self propelled I guess!


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Barnesbroshay said:


> Pull behind baron with pickup header runs in the ballpark of 90k depending on power source. The self-propelled is likely to be in the 240k range. Defiantly a stout price but I was able to purchase the prototype seen in the video and love it along with my other 3 Bale Barons.


So they are charging 150k for a cab and running gear? Seems a bit ridiculous to me.


----------



## Barnesbroshay (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes it's definitely a big price tag. I was blessed to have been given the opportunity to buy the first one at a demo price. There is already a waiting list and lots of interest on the full production run. But yes you've got plan on running some big numbers through it to even try and make sense of it. I do believe these bale barons are million bale machines , just not a lot to wear out. So, a million bales and a 250k price gives you .25 a bale. Sounds a little better that way.. Lol


----------



## Barnesbroshay (Apr 11, 2014)

Anyhow take my bale barons from me and stick a fork in me, I'm done. Not going back to any other way. Not saying there is anything wrong with the other methods of handling this just works perfect in my market.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

You can buy a brand new tractor and a drag type cheaper and should be just as efficient?


----------



## zephyrtear (Apr 3, 2013)

Lewis Ranch said:


> You can buy a brand new tractor and a drag type cheaper and should be just as efficient?


Or even a used big baler and reprocessing machine and make those small double compression bales.


----------

